# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  XVIII. Yüzyıl Islahatları

## ceyda

XVIII. Yüzyıl Islahatlarının Genel Niteliği
*XVIII. Yüzyıl ıslahatlarında Osmanlı Devlet adamları, gerilemenin nedenlerini araştırıp, bunlara çareler bulma yoluna gitti.
*Bu yüzyıl ıslahatları, XVII. yüzyıl ıslahatlarına göre daha köklü, sonuç bakımından daha olumludur.
*Yapılan ıslahatlarda, ilk defa neden-sonuç ilişkisi kuruldu.
*XVIII. yüzyıl ıslahatarı, daha öncekilerde olduğu gibi kişilerle sabit kalmayıp devlet politikası haline getirildi.
*Avrupa'nın teknik ve askeri üstünlüğü kabul edildi.
*Yapılan ıslahatlar genelde, askeri alana yönelikti.
*XVII. yüzyılın aksine Batı'daki gelişmelerden yararlanıldı. 

Lale Devri Islahatları (1718-1730)
*Lale Devri; 1718'de imzalanan Pasarofça Antlaşması ile başlayan ve 1730'da çıkan Patrona Halil İsyanı ile son bulan dönemin adıdır.
*Lale Devri ıslahatlarının en önemlisi, 1727 yılında Osmanlı Devleti'nde kullanılmaya başlanan matbaadır.
*Matbaanın kullanılmaya başlamasından sonra, Üsküdar'da Dar-üt Tıbat-ül Amire adıyla devlet matbaası kuruldu.
*Çeşitli semtlerde kütüphaneler, Yalova'da kağıt imalathanesi açıldı.
*Avrupa'yı yakından tanımak amacıyla Avrupa'ya ilk elçiler bu dönemde gönderildi.
*Kumaş imalathaneleri açıldı.
*Yeniçeri Ocağı'ndan Tulumbacı Ocağı adıyla ilk defa bir itfaiye bölüğü kuruldu.
*Çiçek aşısı ilk kez kullanıldı. 



I. Mahmut Dönemi Islahatları
*Yabancı uzmanlardan yararlanarak askeri alanda ıslahatlar yaptı.
*Aslen Fransız olan Humabaracı Ahmet Paşa'nın yardımıyla Osmanlı ordusunun Topçu ve Humbaracı sınıflarında düzeltme yaptı.
*Humbaracı Ahmet Paşa orduyu, takım, bölük, tabur ve alay gibi birimlere ayırdı.
*Subay yetiştirmek amacıyla ilk defa Kara Mühendishanesi açıldı. 


III. Mustafa Dönemi Islahatları
*İlk önce maliyeye düzen verdi. Lüzumsuz devlet masraflarını keserek hazineyi rahatlattı.
*Sadrazam Koca Ragıp Paşa'nın tavsiyesi üzerine, Topçu Ocağı'nın başına Baron de Tot isminde bir Macar getirildi.
*Baron de Tot, topçu ocağı ve tophaneyi düzenledi.
*Osmanlı ordusunda sürat topçuları ismiyle yeni bir sınıf oluşturdu.
*III. Mustafa, maliyeyi düzletmek için "Esham-ı Tahvilat" ismiyle borçlanma senetleri çıkardı.
*Deniz Mühendishanesi açıldı. 

I. Abdulhamit Dönemi Islahatları
*Sadrazam Halil Hamid Paşa'nın yardımları ile orduda ıslahatlar yaptı.
*Topçu, humbaracı ve lağımcı ocaklarında yeni düzenlemeler yapıldı.
*Yeniçeri sayımı yapılarak ulufe sahteciliği önlenmek istendi.
*1773 yılında Mühendishane-i Bahr-i Hümayun açıldı. 

III. Selim Dönemi Islahatları
*Dönemin ünlü devlet adamlarına yapılacak ıslahatlar konusunda rapor hazırlattı.
*Ordu ve maliye işlerine öncelik vererek ıslahatlara başladı.
*Yeniçeri Ocağı'na el sürmeden Nizam-ı Cedid Ocağı'nı kurdu.
*1795 yılında Mühendishane-i Berr-i Hümayun açıldı.
*Nizam-ı Cedid ordusunun masraflarını karşılamak amacıyla İrad-ı Cedid hazinesi oluşturuldu.
*Avrupa'ya sürekli elçiler gönderildi.
*Nizam-ı Cedid ıslahatlarına karşı olanlar, Yeniçerilerin de desteğini alarak, 1807 yılında Kabakçı Mustafa İsyanı'nı çıkardılar.

----------

